# Compass Point, Grand Cayman



## LannyPC (Aug 6, 2010)

I noticed in RCI's "Endless Vacation" magazine that Compass Point is now affiliated with RCI.  I was in Grand Cayman last fall and went diving with Ocean Frontiers --- the diving outfit located right at Compass Point.

I took a tour of one of the units (specifically stressing that I was not  interested in buying).  It was a nice-looking, 2BR unit.  They also sell/rent packages of accomodation and diving.

I do believe, however, that it is fractional ownership and you must buy blocks of at least 5 weeks.

Has anybody else visited this resort or used Ocean Frontiers?  Does anybody on these boards own at this resort?  If so, are you planning on depositing with RCI?


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 7, 2010)

Compass Point is only fractional or full ownership.

I have dove with Ocean Frontiers for many years as I have a full ownership condo at The Reef/Castaway Cove (5 minutes down the road) and they provide a complimentary shuttle service.

Can't tell you much about the rooms other than they looked on the small side and there is minimal services other than diving.  If you have non-divers in your group they may be rather disappointed.


----------



## Judy (Aug 8, 2010)

I dove with Ocean Frontiers this spring while I was staying at Morritt's.  When I noticed Compass Point in the RCI Resorts list, I put in an ongoing search.  It caused problems with my account.  So I called RCI tech support who told me that Compass Point is not yet fully affiliated and canceled my search.  Then I emailed Compass Point.  They replied that their timeshares are not yet ready to be deposited with RCI.


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 8, 2010)

Judy said:


> I dove with Ocean Frontiers this spring while I was staying at Morritt's.  When I noticed Compass Point in the RCI Resorts list, I put in an ongoing search.  It caused problems with my account.  So I called RCI tech support who told me that Compass Point is not yet fully affiliated and canceled my search.  Then I emailed Compass Point.  They replied that their timeshares are not yet ready to be deposited with RCI.



Thanks for that info, Judy.  I just find it strange that RCI would list CP in its magazine as a newly-affiliated resort when CP is not yet ready to have deposits and exchanges.


----------

